
Hot Code Swapping with Clojure - fogus
http://travis-whitton.blogspot.com/2009/09/hot-code-swapping-with-clojure.html
======
fogus
pg touches on this very thing in one or three essays, but to see the mechanics
of such a scheme is enligtening.

